# John Baer is a lucky SOB



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

John Baer sure is lucky. He seems to win something every year from the Hunt Expo. This year he won a Remington 30-06. I know, I know he has done a lot of good things for wildlife so he deserves it. I think Don Peay has done a lot of good things also and we should reward him with a Henry Mtns tag or a AI tag.

http://www.huntexpo.com/


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

coyoteslayer said:


> John Baer sure is lucky. He seems to win something every year from the Hunt Expo. This year he won a Remington 30-06. I know, I know he has done a lot of good things for wildlife so he deserves it. I think Don Peay has done a lot of good things also and we should reward him with a Henry Mtns tag or a AI tag.
> 
> http://www.huntexpo.com/


i think his desert sheep tag was enough of a reward..... wait, didnt he draw a pronghorn tag also? :shock:

jon is a good guy and does alot for the expo/hunting in utah. i just find it odd that certain people seem to come out ahead year after year at this deal.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm sure it's legit.... LMFAO!


----------



## Population Control (Oct 16, 2007)

Adam Eakle, from ksl outdoors, also pulled two tags - a pronghorn and turkey I believe. I agree, how is it some seem to be so lucky every year...


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The man you guys are referring to is John BAIR, not John BAER. So lets allow this conspiracy theory die.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I know a couple of people from my archery club that have one several tags and raffle items from the expo. I can't believe their luck.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't think luck has as much to do with it as some think...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I don't think luck has as much to do with it as some think...


  :O•-:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I often wondered just what kind of glue that some of these hunters place on their applications or contest entries that allows them to draw so many tags. I personally know one hunter in Utah that has drawn every once in a lifetime animal in Utah and has shot all of them. That along with some coveted tags here in Colorado that take forever to draw.

Some people are just lucky and then there is me.


----------



## John Bair (Feb 28, 2012)

John "Bair" is the guy from Utah that was announcing the winners. John "BAER" is the guy from Colorado that won the gun. I'm 100% sure John "Bair" didnt win anything.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Haha! There you go boys! Thanks for clarifying, John. :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

John, my apologizes, I don't care if you would have won or not. I just thought it was you because the names are similiar. I drew a antelope tag once at the expo also. I know it's not rigged otherwise someone like me wouldn't have drawn.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

John Bair said:


> John "Bair" is the guy from Utah that was announcing the winners. John "BAER" is the guy from Colorado that won the gun. I'm 100% sure John "Bair" didnt win anything.


Welcome, John! Stick around, this place is much friendlier than MM...... 8)


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: pow right in the kisser :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: thatta boy bair :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: dumb arses :lol: :lol: bair see ya at the wasatch banquet next month its time to regift the sheep


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

The very reason that back in the "olden days" the fish and game workers were not even allowed to put in for the draws. I asked them why they couldn't and the response was "If any of us draw, it was rigged"! 

It's pathetic that people can be such Bozo's. Glad to see that this "Jump to conclusions" moment was slammed.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree 22. But, it would be wise practice if they exempted people closely associated with the org. from participating, such as board members etc.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I agree 22. But, it would be wise practice if they exempted people closely associated with the org. from participating, such as board members etc.


Wise practice is to put it conservatively! I can't believe they would even want to open the door for their integrity to be questioned.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

WOW!!! Ya dont allow them to be involved because some people whine and scearm foul no matter what. Step back and look at who really has the problem!!! 

I swear sometimes being classified as a "sportsmen" in UT now days really does not have much appeal, when you look at some that fall under that general label! 

Constantly looking for the bad, I'm even getting sick of the constant rock throwing! We are all going to need Tommy John surgery!!!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> The very reason that back in the "olden days" the fish and game workers were not even allowed to put in for the draws. I asked them why they couldn't and the response was "If any of us draw, it was rigged"!
> 
> It's pathetic that people can be such Bozo's. Glad to see that this "Jump to conclusions" moment was slammed.


+1 1/8


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Muley73 said:


> WOW!!! Ya dont allow them to be involved because some people whine and scearm foul no matter what. Step back and look at who really has the problem!!!
> 
> I swear sometimes being classified as a "sportsmen" in UT now days really does not have much appeal, when you look at some that fall under that general label!
> 
> Constantly looking for the bad, I'm even getting sick of the constant rock throwing! We are all going to need Tommy John surgery!!!


on the contrary, it is very standard with any drawing that any employee or relative of an employee is not ever allowed to enter. Why do you think those from the Nevada State Gaming Commisson are not allowed to gamble? Avoid even the appearance of any fixing, but sfw fellars certainly have more to worry about than appearance of fraud, they can't even account for a couple million $.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Muley73 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!!! Ya dont allow them to be involved because some people whine and scearm foul no matter what. Step back and look at who really has the problem!!!
> ...


+1 1/8


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Muley73 said:
> ...


-22 2/22nd's :mrgreen: Do the math boys, that put me WAY ahead.

I actually thought as I grew up that I wanted to be involved with the fish and game. When I found out that I wouldn't be able to participate in the big game draws, I changed my mind. It's sad that most people are non trusting.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I actually thought as I grew up that I wanted to be involved with the fish and game. When I found out that I wouldn't be able to participate in the big game draws, I changed my mind. It's sad that most people are non trusting.


If you founded a group called the 22nd St Wildlife for Sportsmen Club and had similar drawing would you consider yourself eligible for the drawing?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Muley73 said:


> WOW!!! Ya dont allow them to be involved because some people whine and scearm foul no matter what. Step back and look at who really has the problem!!!
> 
> I swear sometimes being classified as a "sportsmen" in UT now days really does not have much appeal, when you look at some that fall under that general label!
> 
> Constantly looking for the bad, I'm even getting sick of the constant rock throwing! We are all going to need Tommy John surgery!!!


Talk about the pot calling the kettle black! :O•-:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I actually thought as I grew up that I wanted to be involved with the fish and game. When I found out that I wouldn't be able to participate in the big game draws, I changed my mind. It's sad that most people are non trusting.


It isn't about fish and game, it is about perception. McDonald's won't allow employees to play their Monopoly game, as to avoid the APPEARANCE of something shady going on. When a group has more money NOT accounted for, to then allow Executives and officers to participate and win premium tags is begging for more questions about the 'trustability' of said group. From a PR angle alone, this should be a no-brainer. I know John, and I have a great respect for John, but in this case I question the wisdom of applying and drawing a premier big horn sheep tag in 2011. I have had nothing but positive experiences with John, and he is welcome at my campfire and my home anytime. I have to stick up for a fellow Sanpete hillbilly!


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bull, 
That is why I said. I'm even getting tired of it. I'm, as in me. Yes I'm a pot and yes I'm black when it comes to rock throwing. I included myself. Sorry if I was not clear enough.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

John Bair, the auctioneer, drew a sheep tag a few years back. This guy is John Baer not the same gentleman! And just so you know JOHN BAIR sits on our WB.

When he drew his tag I sent him an email and called him out on it. It was an impulse reaction and it was the wrong thing to do as I didn't believe at the time that the draw was rigged nor do I believe it now. However as a matter of PR it can make things look very wrong for an officer to participate in his own organization's drawings. Pro put it very plainly with the McDonalds monopoly game.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Did you get any reply on the email mad hunter?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes I did. John made his case and mentioned that because the draw is done by a third party and not directly by SFW it was ok for him to apply. He inquired about the rules before he applied and I guess that was good enough for me. I apologized if had sounded like a jerk and that was that.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Sweet im glad he responded to your email, bairs really a great guy.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

pheaz said:


> Sweet im glad he responded to your email, bairs really a great guy.


I concur.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I see the Monopoly thing a bit different. I figure that if the state of Utah gave away $10,000 and every name of every person in the state of Utah was in the hat and the Governer of the State of Utah drew his own name out of the hat, I would be very happy for him. He is a member of the state of Utah you know. I don't see why People, (us) have to worry about such trivial things. Trust, Trust, Trust! I would rather have trust in people and get screwed than to not trust someone who deserved to be trusted..........I hope that made sense.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

But then if you had the same scenario Elk22 pointed out and were happy for the Gov the first time, and then the following year he drew it again, and several members of the Gov's family drew every year for 3-4 years in a row, you'd have to question the legitimacy of the draw... especially with 400 to 1 odds or worse every time...

I'd rather those people taking our funds for their "pet projects" earn that trust by taking themselves out of the equation to prove they're doing it for the "benefit of wildlife and the public"... I have given way more trust away willingly than I should have, and in almost every case it has cost me more than just trust.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I see the Monopoly thing a bit different. I figure that if the state of Utah gave away $10,000 and every name of every person in the state of Utah was in the hat and the Governer of the State of Utah drew his own name out of the hat, I would be very happy for him. He is a member of the state of Utah you know. I don't see why People, (us) have to worry about such trivial things. Trust, Trust, Trust! I would rather have trust in people and get screwed than to not trust someone who deserved to be trusted..........I hope that made sense.


Maybe it is my cynical nature, but what if you as the employee of ABC Widgets at your annual company party had the CEO win the grand prize drawing for the trip to Hawaii? I trust that he didn't cheat... :O•-:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

My opinion is that nearly every man is corruptable. It's human nature to take advantage of what ever we can and profit from it. The world is tough and highly competitive. While many of us are faced with decisions in our life and often times we choose to remain on the right side of things most of us also do not have constant unteathered access to a precious resource. 

I think that that playing it "safe" and doing what we can to keep people honest is the best policy. To err on the side of caution shows great wisdom and that we can learn from history. Even if you believe most people are honest, certainly not all of them are. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Trust, Trust, Trust! I would rather have trust in people and get screwed than to not trust someone who deserved to be trusted..........I hope that made sense.


In the words of Ronald Reagan: "Trust but verify." And since I don't see a way to verify...............

Again, it comes down to perception, something SFW's struggles with without having higher ups winning coveted tags.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

bullsnot said:


> My opinion is that nearly every man is corruptable. It's human nature to take advantage of what ever we can and profit from it. The world is tough and highly competitive. While many of us are faced with decisions in our life and often times we choose to remain on the right side of things most of us also do not have constant unteathered access to a precious resource.
> 
> I think that that playing it "safe" and doing what we can to keep people honest is the best policy. To err on the side of caution shows great wisdom and that we can learn from history. Even if you believe most people are honest, certainly not all of them are. Just my 2 cents.


bull,
That comment just makes me shake my head, and Im pretty sure you know why. :roll:


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Muley73 said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> > My opinion is that nearly every man is corruptable. It's human nature to take advantage of what ever we can and profit from it. The world is tough and highly competitive. While many of us are faced with decisions in our life and often times we choose to remain on the right side of things most of us also do not have constant unteathered access to a precious resource.
> ...


I'm not sure why this comment would make you shake your head, after I read this I realized it was my thoughts on the matter exactly, but put into much better words than I was producing. I think it pretty much sums it up. Good post bull, I agree.


----------

